

California man who lasered two helicopters to face 14 years behind bars - haswell
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/03/california-man-who-lasered-two-helicopters-to-face-14-years-behind-bars/

======
typicalbender
It amazes me that someone can get sentenced 14 years for shining a laser at an
aircraft and there are people who get a DUI and don't face close to that
amount of time. I'm actually surprised there hasn't been a movement to make
possession of high powered lasers illegal without a special permit.

